# 1up coupons or discounts?



## jcard14 (Oct 25, 2005)

Are there any out there? Do they have resellers or are they just available from their website?


----------



## jcard14 (Oct 25, 2005)

Just called them directly, no discounts(never hurts to ask) and they only direct sell.


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 20, 2008)

They seem to have a nice business...they seem to sell a lot and their margins have to be off the charts sky high at those price points, with the straightforward design. Good for them if they can get those prices.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

I always wonder what their margin must be like. Obviously, "enough", but it probably isn't that amazing. They have "free" shipping, in a surprisingly robust box, free return policy for service (both ways), lifetime free service, all on a product that is entirely machined in the US. Not bad.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, when I got mine, I wondered how they could do such a quality piece of work for such a low price...


----------



## shandani (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, you can find all most every thing from ezcouponsearch dot com. Mostly i have used it and save a lot of money in my shopping . Thanks


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

steadite said:


> Yeah, when I got mine, I wondered how they could do such a quality piece of work for such a low price...


+1 craftsmen ship is amazing..This rack next to any other's just is amazing...


----------

